# Cenrtral In.



## morels4me (Apr 25, 2014)

Anybody found anything this week ? I have been to Bloomington , Morgan-Monroe 2 times , Martinsville 2 times, Brown County, Yellowwood the past 2 weeks and have not seen anything yet .
May apples are almost knee high and starting to flower.
I have bumped into a few fellow shroomers and all were empty handed, nothing but tics so far . FL Mike


----------



## indy_nebo (Apr 11, 2013)

No dice yet. I have been out quite a bit this past week and not one. I kind of anticipated a weak start on account of the dryness, so I've just been blazing thru new woods, checking out new spots and making notes of good looking areas to go to when I KNOW they r up. I think next weekend will be the big payday around central. Don't give up!


----------



## shroonmagnet (Dec 28, 2012)

Found some greys this morning johnson county 15 of them its starting.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jimmyed (Apr 16, 2014)

Martinsville, up to about 50 grays…


----------



## evolouie (Apr 2, 2014)

Found these this evening in just a few minutes.


----------

